# Looking for sub work in RI



## ICindrich (Dec 21, 2005)

This winter I'd prefer to push as a sub, but I've got to line up work early or else I gotta start handing out flyers. I've got a S10 with a 6.5' western and a Buyers Tailgate spreader. PM me if you are intrested.


----------

